# emblems



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

I am looking for some kinda different emblem for the front grill, i have a 96 200sx with the 98 mesh grill on. I would like to find a different emblem for the front grill other than the stock chrome one. any ideas?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

some one had older style emblems that read insane instead of nissan, i think it was on here in the old classifieds...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

How about:

http://images.auctionworks.com/hi/61/61281/carbon_nissan.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7937635938&category=33643

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936260066&category=33643

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7936260210&category=33643

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7937045533&category=33643

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7937279983&category=33643

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7937681798&category=33643

Lew


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

^ those are cool lew. Im gonna strip my car of all the stickers/pinstripes and start new. I will probably use some like these


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

RotaryRyan said:


> ^ those are cool lew. Im gonna strip my car of all the stickers/pinstripes and start new. I will probably use some like these


They're not difficult to find. Go to www.ebay.com and type in Nissan emblem.

Lew


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks for the info i like the carbon inserts for the nissan on there, im gonna order those, but i was wondering i couldnt track down who was selling the insane emblem. I would kill for that one. any help?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but what sucks is they dont make any direct replacements for our sentra ones, like honda has a universal "h" i think and they make all different colors (i like a white civic with the red) but we have nothing like that :thumbdwn: i know its a very minor detail but on some cars that really would add that extra touch. im sure it would be hard to fab something up tho. like place a very fine gage of aluminum behind it and paint the metal to the color of your likeing then, the color would show up between the arches


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

okay car went into shop today for a whole week worth of body work and paint. I want to top the car off now with a bad ass emblem and i was considering that carbon insert set but its only two little decals which i could make myself. I would really love to know who and if anyone can come up with a "insane" emblem , i did search and nothing came up. If anyone can direct me to who may have one and if it would be hard to make one. Also i know this has been said a million times but has anyone had any kinda diffrent ideas about the rear tailights. I want to do something to them too but just painting them red isnt gonna cut it in my opinion. thanks.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Just go to a graphics shop in your area if you want a special sticker made.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but i just think a plain ( 1 D) sticker will look lame, what color will your car be? i may have an idea for you but to figure out the colors i will need to know what the "main" color of you ride is. ok lets say its white and you have some red accents, get a small piece of red sticker vynal and cut it to the shape of the nissan emblem, put the sticker under the emblem, now paint the emblem a black or gun metal color and paint in the imprinted "nissan" red, this my friend would look really good :thumbup: anyone what to photo shop?


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

thats not a bad idea, i think the 1 dimensional thing wil not be that nice either but its a good idea too though. My car is getting painted a new 05' chevy color called dark grey spiral effect. its basically the darkest grey, almost black.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> thats not a bad idea, i think the 1 dimensional thing wil not be that nice either but its a good idea too though. My car is getting painted a new 05' chevy color called dark grey spiral effect. its basically the darkest grey, almost black.


what color do you like for accents? red, yellow, white, blue, ..................
what color are your wheels? if they are white that is perfect (and would look really cool with a dar color car as well :thumbup: ) so what you can do it paint the stock emblem white then get the vynal of your chosing (what ever color you want) and also pick up a small vial of model paint (of the same color as the vynal) and paint the indented nissan :thumbup: if you dont like it you have only spent a total of say $7 total depending on the type of paint you bought. 
also im am 99% sure if you go to a vynal shop they will have some scraps left over from another project and you may be able to have it for free who knows! or at least a few bucks


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

well the car is dark grey and the wheels are flat black rotas slipstreams , and there is not much of anything but black and grey on the car, im not into flashy stuff , to many cops in the area and racing around have to keep it low key.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> well the car is dark grey and the wheels are flat black rotas slipstreams , and there is not much of anything but black and grey on the car, im not into flashy stuff , to many cops in the area and racing around have to keep it low key.


heard loud and clear (i hate flashy things) i have my emblems painted flat black. but i am going to redo them in gloss black. so if you paint the emblems flat black or semi flat you could put a small peice of white vynal behind it just to make it "pop" out alittle and paint the "nissan" in white. i need to do something like this because when i took mine off i slipped with my screw driver and i put a rather noticable gash behind it so i need to cover that up. i may put black behind it im not sure yet


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The shaved trunk looks better, screwdrivers are for screwing shit up... you need a plastic putty knife or flexible plastic card to take all emblems off. I just got one of those new 2003 Nissan emblems and I might put it back on the trunklid or change the one on the front grill.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I painted my emblems black. 
















got the idea from my grandpas 911 carrera


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mine are like that now but i am going to repaint them gloss black and use mat silver color to paint in the "NISSAN", kinda a revers from what it came as :thumbup:


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

kinda leaning now that im looking at cars that debaging the front grill might look a little more smooth and since i cant get a nice looking piece it might look a little better. I have pulled the back off so maybe its beeter that way. Im considering installing mesh in the grill now , anyone ever seen any good black mesh that doesnt look like cheap home depot stuff? also does anyone know where you can get a real small nismo emblem that i might be able to put in the grill in the right corner just for the look? thanks


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Mine dont exist at all!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Mine dont exist at all!!!! :thumbup:


stop showing off!


----------

